# Pictures with the exact same file name.



## hiloboy (Jun 24, 2016)

I accidentally switched from my SD card to my CF card then back to my SD card.  Unfortunately,  when I  switched back to my SD, the file numbers for hundreds of photos have the exact same file name.  All my photos are imported and processed in Lightroom.  What should I do?


----------



## clee01l (Jun 24, 2016)

File names are irrelevant to LR.  Presumably, you imported these into different folders. If you did not, then the OS has modified the file name of the second file to avoid naming collisions by adding a "-1"  Since these are already in the LR catalog your choice is to Leave them as is or rename then using some LR file naming template.   Eventually, you will get 10,000 file with this camera and the last 4 characters of the file name will repeat creating names the same as those earlier in the series. 

I don't bother renaming any files on import and I have lots of files with the same name since I can shoot as many as 30,000 photos a year.  I do name exported files using a naming template to relate the derivative back to the original and identify it as a derivative image file.


----------



## hiloboy (Jun 25, 2016)

Yes, I did import into different folders.  Thanks for the info Cletus - much relieved!


----------



## Gnits (Jun 25, 2016)

*1. File Sequence Numbers.*
There is a setting on many cameras which control how the file numbers are generated. In some cases when a card is formatted, the number starts back at 1. I always ensure my cameras continue the number sequence from the previous number and only format my cards in the camera. In this way, you will get the max number range before repeats and minimise the number of images with the same number.
*
2. Useful File Renaming Trick.*
You can rename files at import, but often you may wish to rename a file (or series of files) at a later date.  The F2 button will invoke the File Rename Dialog.  This is ok to use if you want to rename a bunch of files and you have worked out what settings you want to use, but I find this method too complex when I want to rename a single file.

If you just want to rename a single file, there is a much simpler and intuitive method.  In the Library mode ensure the metadata panel is visible on the right.  The Field called "File Name" is an editable field.  You can use this field to change the filename.  Also, it means that you can use the existing filename text as a base for the revised text.  Easy .....


----------



## Cuzzinbrucie (Dec 11, 2016)

Gnits said:


> *1. File Sequence Numbers.*
> There is a setting on many cameras which control how the file numbers are generated. In some cases when a card is formatted, the number starts back at 1. I always ensure my cameras continue the number sequence from the previous number and only format my cards in the camera. In this way, you will get the max number range before repeats and minimise the number of images with the same number.
> *
> 2. Useful File Renaming Trick.*
> ...


Just used your Useful File Renaming Trick!  Thank you for letting me know that I can rename files in place without having to move, export,etc. I had already imported the photos so that wasn't an option either.


----------



## Gnits (Dec 11, 2016)

Yes.... it is a hidden gem.  Feedback always appreciated.


----------



## JHCH54 (Jun 9, 2018)

Need help with the same issues on this forum with a different twist...LR6 has added a -2 to a bunch of jpg and raw images with same file name/number upon import
My problem is that most Raw images have the missing icon showing and on some but not all JPG images at all.  Found the missing files in a Passport HD that I've used for backing up during my travels.
Any suggestions as how to proceed with missing files...should rename and re import? or else
Thank You


----------



## clee01l (Jun 9, 2018)

Welcome to the form. Light room did not change your file name. The  file system automatically appended  the “-2” to every duplicated filename in the same folder.   This should have nothing to do with the missing thumbnail image.


----------



## JHCH54 (Jun 9, 2018)

Thank you CletusI 
I’ve tried finding missing files ...LR not showing them when searching.... what am I doing wrong
I am trying to move my mages to a different folder and those with missing files icon obviously are moved


----------



## bill.fischer5 (Mar 7, 2021)

While trying to locate missing photos in a 2015 collection I accidentally chose files with the same name from a 2018 folder.  Now the collection has the wrong photos in it.  How do I correct  this problem?   The photo are no longer "missing" but they are the wrong pictures.  How do I relocate the correct    originals in the 2015 folder.  Will my edits, ratings, and keywords be lost?


----------



## Stig (Mar 7, 2021)

If you have backups of the catalog, you can revert to a date before the instance - and locate the right pictures from the correct folder.
--Stig


----------



## Gnits (Mar 7, 2021)

Just BTW.  Depending on your camera settings, your camera will create filenames with a sequence number between 1 and 9999. When it reaches 9999 it goes back to 1 again.  This means if you are using the same camera for a while (or multiple similar brand cameras) you may end up with lots of images in your catalog with identical names, but will be completely different images.  Your only way of identifying these is by the folder they are imported to.  I have seen scenarios where people have inadvertently overwritten original files because they have the same name.

I avoid this by renaming my images on import to contain both the original file number and a unique sequence number.  (All my images have my initials, projectnumber, image no (from camera) and unique  sequence number.

Personally, if I selected the wrong image for a collection, then did lots of edits, keyword, etc,,, I would be reluctant to try and recover by using backups (afraid I would make the problem worse), but would try to manually correct the problem.


----------



## bill.fischer5 (Mar 7, 2021)

Stig said:


> If you have backups of the catalog, you can revert to a date before the instance - and locate the right pictures from the correct folder.
> --Stig


Stig:  I wish I had read you suggestion when the problem first occurred.  Unfortunately too much other work has ben done for me to risk going to an earlier back up..  What is the procedure to manually change the files that have been incorrectly  relocated?  I should mention that these pictures are in synced collections in Lightroom mobil.


----------



## Stig (Mar 7, 2021)

Just an idea: If you outside lightroom move the images to a new folder; then they will again show missing and you can reconnect to the right folder. Then move the images back. I hope somebody has done this and can give  a more detailed advice.
-- Stig


----------



## Gnits (Mar 7, 2021)

That is a good idea and worth exploring.


----------

